# Recomeço Infinito - ADA MINI M



## Miguel Reis (3 Nov 2014)

Hi ppl, 

here's my little scape of 2014. This tank was created on 27th April and finished on 22th September.

I got the 20th GAPLC in the category of Nano. 

It was fantastic to have kept this tank during this time. The challenge of keeping small tree was huge but rewarding. 

Hope you enjoy.




 



 





The final shot


----------



## Martin in Holland (4 Nov 2014)

beautiful


----------



## Jason King (4 Nov 2014)

Very nice  it has so much detail for a small area and congrats on 20th place thats great news


----------



## Pedro Rosa (4 Nov 2014)

I had the pleasure to see it "live" and it was a marvellous aquarium.
Impressive for the size!


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Nov 2014)

great execution in a small setup  congrats on the ranking


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (4 Nov 2014)

Those trees going down the hills make the picture so surrealistic. It reminds me Alice in Wonderland for some reason. Bravo.


----------



## Miguel Reis (7 Nov 2014)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Dantrasy (12 Nov 2014)

I have a tank the same size. Yours is really impressive. Well done man!


----------

